# Colubrids > Ratsnakes >  Japanese Rats

## MPenn

I also recently hatched out some Japanese rat snakes. This is my first time to breed this species.



I hatched 3 females and an unusual one.




This one never slit the egg but you can tell that it came close. One even has it's tongue hanging out.

----------


## caosmaker

Hi...
Really strange... I have hatched 5 eggs and all the things go right...
But the parents was "striped", and the baby are 3 normal and 2 striped.

----------


## Calift

WOAH....what a crazy baby that would of been! Too bad it didn't make it  :Sad: 


I love Japanese rat snakes...they have such cute, dino-like faces. They are top of the want list at the moment  :Smile:

----------


## Neal

Never seen any Japanese rat snakes, but congrats on the clutch, and sorry the unique one didn't make it. Always sucks to lose one so close to birth.

----------

